# Villano Pier Flounder - St. Augustine Mini Vacation



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Took a day off for my Birthday and headed to St. Augustine for the weekend before the kids go back to school. Stayed at the beautiful new Hilton Bayfront right by the Bridge of Lions (the bridge is currently being renovated). Talked the little gal into comping' us into an upgraded balcony room for free for my birthday, and what a treat it was! If you haven't stayed at this hotel, I highly recommend it. The view is absolutely beautiful overlooking all the sailboats anchored in the bay!










Spent numerous hours with the wife and kids goofing off in the numerous stores and shops along St. George street:










Stopped into the Milltop tavern so Dad could grab a Blue Moon. Lil guy wasn't happy about having to wait for me to drink my beer =)










Took the family over to tour the fort... what an amazing place steeped in history:










Wrapped up my birthday with a nice outdoor dinner and some live music at Harry's, which is very similar to Pat O'Brien's if you've ever been there:










The next morning, I had finally got word that there were two places close by to fish. I checked out the St. Augustine pier and quickly dismissed it. Then I found the Vilano Pier on the intracoastal. Well I forgot my fishing bag with all my tackle, and all I had was a bucket, an aerator, and 2 poles. After looking everywhere unsuccessfully for live bait, I bought some Cotee Jigheads and some Gulp! pogies. Walked out on the pier and after about 10 minutes of incoming tide I landed this nice flattie:










Unfortunately nobody had a pier net, but some very nice old salt had a snatch hook which we (after about 5 tries) managed to snatch the flattie with. About that time I got a phone call letting me know a close relative had passed away that morning, so I gave the fish to the guy who help me land it, and took off for a 10-hr ride up the road. 

All in all, it was a great mini vacation and I can't wait to go back and fish there again.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Zach*

happy birthday!!! nice looking family....and like alway nice picture....and even got a nice flounder....and with "Gulp" ...i just don't see what i am doing wrong i try and try with that stuff:beer: :beer: ..........but at last....i am really sorry to hear about your lost   have a safe drive up there.....and if you need to vent...we are always here....take care of yourselve and your family....


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Looked like a great B-Day weekend. the old bridge there produces some fine catches. Harry's is a great place to eat,also the front doors were made by me out of Honduras Mahogony. The glass was made by someone else. St.Augy is a neat little town. Sorry for your loss,prayers are with you.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Thats a great pier for tarpon this time of year as well.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Happy B-day and Condolences at the same time, Zach...

I LOVE ST. Augustine, used to hang out there quite a lot, at the Old Monson Inn. Had a pool and a cool piano bar. Me and my old crew could get a room on Friday at 5:00, any time we called. Sadly, the place was demolished. I think to build the place you stayed in.

Nice Flounder, too.


----------

